# AGM



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

The agenda for the AGM has now been released: More info

Of particular note is the need to re-elect existing members whom you want to continue or nominate alternatives. Nominations of candidates for election to the Committee should be submitted in writing to the Club Secretary not less than 14 days before the AGM. All candidates for Committee posts must be members of the Club.

[email protected]

Regards,

Mervyn


----------

